# nanobsd - install on harddisk



## eyebone (Jun 18, 2010)

hej folks,

besides some soekris, i play around with another small hardware ion, atom processor, hdd included. i'd like to put nanobsd on it. now what i do is i take a prebuilt image and dd it onto the hdd like

```
dd if=nano.img of=/dev/ad4 bs=64
```
the tested image was prev. build for a sandisk 1G. as it was more or less a test, i was not surprised it wasnt working, now i would like to investigate why and how to get it work on a hdd.

rebooting the ion device results in a blinking "-" or "_" and nothing else happens. i had the same problem with a prebuilt image from pfSense.

i guess that already the first part of the bootloader wasnt working. any ideas how to go on with this situation?

UPDATE

i changed the NANO_BOOTLOADER to

```
NANO_BOOTLOADER="/boot/boot0"
```

right now i can see the bootloader

```
F1 FreeBSD

F6 PXE
Boot: F1
```

which is working fine. after hitting return or waiting for timeout the system is stuck again with:

```
\
```
which seems to be part of the next stage ... no idea whats going on here.

UPDATE 2

ok the problem was obviously that the output was still going to a non connected serial device. hints in this article helped me to fix it. :e

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-embedded/2009-September/000832.html
problem solved.


----------

